

Who made your iPhone? (video) - QuarkSpark
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/business/2012/02/06/grant-china-sour-apple.cnn

======
threepointone
I don't mean to sound snarky, but this video is remarkably scarce on real
content. There're exactly 2 complaints I gathered from the video. 1\. Low
wages (this could be relative) 2\. Bad hours (sounds like most startups I
know)

Heck, she even says she's "bored" and is free to leave. While bad, I don't
think this deserves the adjective "worst".

PS - Just to be clear, I'm not saying Foxconn has excellent working
conditions, just that this video gave me zero insight into them.

~~~
glenra
It'd be refreshing if people running such stories would go interview some
teens who work at McDonalds or at Disneyland and ask the same questions.
Electronics assembly is transitional employment for young people. It's a
boring dead-end job but pays significantly more than most low-skill jobs, so
people put up with being bored for a few years until they have something
better to do. And there's nothing wrong with that, on either end.

(The worker herself did _not_ complain about low wages - CNN did that on her
behalf, neglecting to add the context that Foxconn's wages are about 50%
higher than the average wage in China)

------
hollerith
Could someone please add "[video]" to the title?

